# The Lume Dial On Vostok Amphibia



## watch_newbie

I'd like to know what kind of lume is used on Vostok Amphibia dials: is it tritium or superluminova or some other thing? Thanks.


----------



## HappyLad

watch_newbie said:


> I'd like to know what kind of lume is used on Vostok Amphibia dials: is it tritium or superluminova or some other thing? Thanks.


The lume on the Amphibia watches is quite poor - or at least mine is....

The photo you post doesn't look right tbh, the lume looks "enhanced" lets say.


----------



## Kutusov

Why oh why don't I see any picture?? This happens a lot... not browser-related as I get the same thing with Chrome and Safari...


----------



## TommehR

I can't see the picture either. I'm not sure what exact lume is used but the lume on my Amphibia is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## watch_newbie

So there is no tritium since it requires light to charge? If it were I guess the lume would be much brighter anyway? Please share your views. Thank you.


----------



## Kutusov

watch_newbie said:


> So there is no tritium since it requires light to charge? If it were I guess the lume would be much brighter anyway? Please share your views. Thank you.


Trituim is like having your own Chernobyl atmospher inside a vial and stuck to your watch's hands and numbers 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritium

It's very cool, must get me one of those one of these days... there is a cool looking tritium Nite watch over at the sales forum, I think it's still there...

BTW, I still can't see any picture... :crybaby:


----------



## watch_newbie

Yes, I've heard about Tritium but I'm hoping Vostok Amphibia is not using it. Does anyone know more?


----------



## Kutusov

watch_newbie said:


> Yes, I've heard about Tritium but I'm hoping Vostok Amphibia is not using it. Does anyone know more?


Ok, I see it now! And no tritium on Vostoks... you wished!!!  The original lume on those is pretty bad from what I hear.

You took that picture? How long was the exposure on your camera?... might be that... even with the lousiet lume you can get a photo like that if you leave the camera open long enough...

This is my first and only lume shot...










It looks good (erhmmm... I think?) because I set the shutter to close after 30''. You can see that it took 30'' by the second hand sweep as I let the watch running. I don't know if you can hack an Amphibia but if you let it stop, you won't have any second hand sweeping on any lume photo...

... just a theory... :blush2:


----------



## watch_newbie

Unfortunately I've found that pic over the net... I don't own an Amphibia yet so I can't take a shot myself.

So no tritium on those Vostok dials since the lume is weak...


----------



## Kutusov

watch_newbie said:


> Unfortunately I've found that pic over the net... I don't own an Amphibia yet so I can't take a shot myself.
> 
> So no tritium on those Vostok dials since the lume is weak...


No, no tritium... they have a lume paint like most watches and a pretty weak one from what I've heard.

Tritium is not a lume paint, it's a gas inside a tinny vial. They are essentially used in (western, me thinks) military watches for tactical purposes. Downside is, and again from what I've heard, tritium glows like a christmas tree through nigh-vision googles or displays...


----------



## watch_newbie

Kutusov, thank you for explaining it to me.

I think this Vostok Amphibian would be one of the best diver watch only if:

- the lume would be higher quality

- the bracelet would be higher quality

Just my thought.


----------



## Kutusov

watch_newbie said:


> Kutusov, thank you for explaining it to me.
> 
> I think this Vostok Amphibian would be one of the best diver watch only if:
> 
> - the lume would be higher quality
> 
> - the bracelet would be higher quality
> 
> Just my thought.


Easly fixed those two, especially the bracelet thing. You can also get your Vostok relumed if you want that really bad. You can even get superluminova in there!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super-LumiNova

It's a cheap watch so I think it wouldn't make a lot of sense to spend that kind of money reluming it (no idea what the costs are). Roy used to have lume paint over at RLT sales and that one was cheap. I guess that if you are brave enough you could try reluming the dial yourself


----------



## watch_newbie

Kutusov said:


> watch_newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov, thank you for explaining it to me.
> 
> I think this Vostok Amphibian would be one of the best diver watch only if:
> 
> - the lume would be higher quality
> 
> - the bracelet would be higher quality
> 
> Just my thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Easly fixed those two, especially the bracelet thing. You can also get your Vostok relumed if you want that really bad. You can even get superluminova in there!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super-LumiNova
> 
> It's a cheap watch so I think it wouldn't make a lot of sense to spend that kind of money reluming it (no idea what the costs are). Roy used to have lume paint over at RLT sales and that one was cheap. I guess that if you are brave enough you could try reluming the dial yourself
Click to expand...

 Not the best thing a newbie like me would try 

But a NATO strap would fit perfect on this watch, indeed!

Vostok Amphibia owners please post your feedbacks.


----------



## Kutusov

watch_newbie said:


> Not the best thing a newbie like me would try


You'll never know!! You might end up with a full-lume dial, those are cool!!! :grin:


----------



## Draygo

Your pic is of the so-called 'Scuba Dude' dial version of the Amphibia. There's quite a few different dial designs. There's also a different case style - the 'ministry'. I have this version and love it. A no-messing workhorse of a watch. Can't comment on the lume though. I'll have to check that out. The bracelet's not great, I agree. In fact mine's now on a black NATO. Whatever version, you can't go wrong ...you'll end up loving it.


----------



## watch_newbie

Vostok Amphibia owners can you please tell me if your lume dials need a light source in order to work?


----------



## Clum

Yes it needs light first


----------

